# Trouble shooting Minn Kota Riptide



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

So I purchased a boat with a Poorly mounted Trolling motor on the front about 3 months ago. I did not realize at the time, but the quick release puck had been installed using fine thread machine screw directly into the glass. So the first time I used the tm at full throttle it managed to pull those screws out of the glass and fall partially into the water. I immediately pulled it out and tested function and everything worked (turning, throttle, remote functions). After finally fixing the mount and getting it back on the boat the turning function will not work. I did some research here and used some of that advice including cleaning all terminals and connections on the batteries and motor. Minn Kota suggested I need to find out if it is the turning servo or the control board. Any advice or threads I have missed that could be of help here? 

I have found a newer tm on Facebook market place that is being sold for parts with a good turning servo and control board. Im just concerned they are not compatible.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Not Minn Kota, but my MGuide had a similar issue. It didn't get baptized, but the "transmission" as they called it got water in it.....don't know how. The small steering motor got full of water and quit working. I had to replace the whole steering box "transmission" but I was able to tear down and get the old part working, saving it for a spare. Same scenario, except mine happened over time, yours all at once.


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

I was hoping it was something similar to what you said. Just a control motor or a connection issue. Its an older model so the parts are now obsolete and much more difficult to find🤦‍♂️ I think im going to tear it apart soon and see what it looks like inside


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The motor in mine was saturated. I took it apart and cleaned it the best I could, and soaked it in WD40. Let it dry in the sun a few days and somehow it worked. Its noisy, but hopefully I'll never need it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You haven't taken it part yet. We're going to take your man card


----------



## Babrames (Sep 20, 2021)

Lol was trying to maximize fishing time with it. I turn it by hand after loosening the height collar


----------

